# Camera on Finance



## Pieface876

Due to me not getting a lot of money a month, Student . Is there anywhere, apart from Littlewoods that do a Finance package for a really good rate.


----------



## Maxtor

Try "Next" mate. We have stuff sent and you pay so much a month back.

Have a look for the T&C for rates etc.....

http://www.next.co.uk/shopping/electric/cameras/1

HTH.

Maxtor.


----------



## RaH

I know Jessops and Warehouse Express do a buy now pay later option, there is a settlement fee of i think £29, which when i took advantage of it wasn't a problem to me, other option is just wait a little while longer.

Rob.


----------



## Pieface876

I tried Next, but that has to be one of the worst sites for navigation, all I found was one DSLR (which I should have made more specific, my bad).

Never knew Jessops did that, may have to buy from there then. I just want a DSLR and time to learn it before I head off to Spain next month as I've always wanted to take up photography.


----------



## BestGear

At least if you buy from Jessops, they know the difference between a telephoto and a toothbrush...


----------



## Gary-360

BestGear said:


> At least if you buy from Jessops, they know the difference between a telephoto and a toothbrush...


That's debatable at times 

PC world also do finance


----------



## Pieface876

Something like Jessops is fine for me, s I don't have to pay back a certain amount, and I can put whatever I don't need in a savings waiting to get the money.


----------

